# Serbian (BCS): kako



## reka

Zdravo,

molim vas,
šta u ovoj rečenici znači 'kako'?

_Kod devojčica razočaranje u majku stvara zavist prema penisu, koji je izraz kastracionog kompleksa kod žena, *kako* otpočinje formiranje Edipovog kompleksa._
 

Je li to 'kada' ili 'zato što'?

Hvala!


----------



## DenisBiH

reka said:


> Zdravo,
> 
> molim vas,
> šta u ovoj rečenici znači 'kako'?
> 
> _Kod devojčica razočaranje u majku stvara zavist prema penisu, koji je izraz kastracionog kompleksa kod žena, *kako* otpočinje formiranje Edipovog kompleksa._
> 
> 
> Je li to 'kada' ili 'zato što'?
> 
> Hvala!




Iskreno ja nisam siguran da je rečenica uopće gramatički tačna. Čini mi se da bi umjesto "koji je izraz" trebalo stajati "koja je izraz" ako se "izraz kastracionog kompleksa" odnosi na "zavist" a ne na "penis".

Što se tiče "kako", nisam baš siguran šta bi tu trebalo značiti. Meni prvo na pamet pada "za vrijeme dok".



> _Kod devojčica razočaranje u majku stvara zavist prema penisu, koja je izraz kastracionog kompleksa kod žena, *kako* otpočinje formiranje Edipovog kompleksa._
> 
> Ili valjda:
> 
> _Kako otpočinje formiranje Edipovog kompleksa,__ kod devojčica razočaranje u majku stvara zavist prema penisu, koja je izraz kastracionog kompleksa kod žena._


Ugrubo na engleskom:



> As the  development of the Oedipus complex begins, disappointment in mother that girls feel creates in them an envy of/towards the penis,  which is a reflection of the castration complex in women.


Onoga koji je sastavljao ove rečenice bi zaista trebalo kaštigovati sve dok se javno ne pokaje.


----------



## reka

Hvala, Denise! Da, strašne su ove rečenice, slažem se


----------



## natasha2000

Ja mislim da umesto tog KAKO, treba da stoji ŠTO, tj. da je zavist kod devojčica uzrok pojave Edipovog kompleksa kod njih (valjda mrze majku, pa počnu bolesno da vole oca, barem ja tako to shvatam). 

Rečenica zvuči vrlo neprirodno, ili kao da je loš prevod, ili kao da je pisao neko kome BSC nije maternji jezik...


----------



## DenisBiH

> Ja mislim da umesto tog KAKO, treba da stoji ŠTO,


Ima smisla, samo ne znam onda kako je autoru moglo pasti na pamet da tu upotrijebi kako.




> Ja mislim da umesto tog KAKO, treba da stoji ŠTO, tj. da je zavist kod devojčica uzrok pojave Edipovog kompleksa kod njih (valjda mrze majku, pa počnu bolesno da vole oca, barem ja tako to shvatam).


Tako nekako, po ovome ovdje. Odbije ih od majke to kad otkriju da ni ona nema penis, ili šta li.


----------



## Duya

natasha2000 said:


> Rečenica zvuči vrlo neprirodno, ili kao da je loš prevod, ili kao da je pisao neko kome BSC nije maternji jezik...



Radna teorija je da su rečenice za radove koje Reka citira profesorima prevodili sa engleskog studenti, za seminarske ili diplomske radove. 

Neka me Reka ispravi ako grešim, ali reč je zapravo o zborniku radova iz psihologije od više autora (ili "autora")... čije je izražavanje podjednako katastrofalno na svim nivoima.


----------



## natasha2000

Duya said:


> Radna teorija je da su rečenice za radove koje Reka citira profesorima prevodili sa engleskog studenti, za seminarske ili diplomske radove.
> 
> Neka me Reka ispravi ako grešim, ali reč je zapravo o zborniku radova iz psihologije od više autora (ili "autora")... čije je izražavanje podjednako katastrofalno na svim nivoima.



Vidi se...  Ali, dobro je znati o čemu se radi, jer dobro dođe znati original jezik kad treba razmrsiti prevod koji nema ni glave ni repa...


----------



## Mr. Finicky

Možda bi _čime_ najprirodnije zvučalo...

_Kod devojčica razočaranje u majku stvara zavist prema penisu, koji je izraz kastracionog kompleksa kod žena, *čime* otpočinje formiranje Edipovog kompleksa._


----------



## phosphore

Mr. Finicky said:


> Možda bi _čime_ najprirodnije zvučalo...
> 
> _Kod devojčica razočaranje u majku stvara zavist prema penisu, koji je izraz kastracionog kompleksa kod žena, *čime* otpočinje formiranje Edipovog kompleksa._


 
Da, _kako_ je definitivno negramatično u rečenici pa možemo samo da nagađamo što je bilo značenje koje je pisac hteo da prenese, ali meni se najbolje uklapa _i na taj način_, odnosno _čime_.


----------

